# Favourite Martial Arts Film...



## spaced (Apr 13, 2013)

Well,  what are your top 5??

Here are some of my faves...

Bloodsport (cheesy!)
No Retreat No Surrender 1,2 and 3
Sha Po Lang
Yes Madam
Above The Law (Cynthia Rothrock)
Karate Kid 1 and 3



"Protect Traditional Karate...Strive To Reach The Essence Of Goju Ryu...Never Give Up"


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 13, 2013)

Kura Obi
Ip Man
Kung Fu Panda
Hero
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2013)

Enter the Dragon (of course), Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, the Billy Jack films, Drunken Master...


----------



## rframe (Apr 13, 2013)

Ip Man
Fist of Legend
Here Comes The Boom
Red Cliff
Man From Nowhere
Ong Bak
Hero

Oh wait... you said 5... hehe.


----------



## spaced (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes very hard to keep at 5.  I forgot about Ip Man...awesome flick


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 14, 2013)

There are many, but when it comes down to the 5 I could watch over and over again....

Drunken Master
Snake in the Eagle's Shadow
Romeo Must Die
Bloodsport
Rush Hour

Gnarlie


----------



## Master Dan (Apr 15, 2013)

Inpsector D and the case of the Phantom fire

Ip Man

Hero

The Next Karate Kid

The Challenge 1985 VHS only some copies from $60 to $2,500 worth watching shows much traditional Samari training with actor John Glen


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 16, 2013)

Hard to go with just 5, but some of my favs are:

Bloodsport, Ip Man, Ong Bak, Warrior King, The Raid, Only the Strong


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's hard to narrow it down but off the top of my head here goes:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The 5 Deadly Venoms
3. Ip Man
4. The Raid
5. Revenge of the Ninja


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 16, 2013)

Master Dan said:


> Inpsector D and the case of the Phantom fire
> 
> The Challenge 1985 VHS only some copies from $60 to $2,500 worth watching shows much traditional Samari training with actor John Glen



They really need to release The Challenge on DVD, that is such a classic.


----------



## Tornadokick80 (Apr 16, 2013)

A Force of One - Chuck Norris
Ip Man - Donnie Yen
Kung Fu Panda
Eye for an Eye - Chuck Norris
Above the Law - Steven Seagal


----------

